# Crazy idea.... Monopoly Opera



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had this idea of writing an opera that takes place within a game of Monopoly, where the different characters would be the different movers (hat, car, train, etc), and there could also be characters such as "insurance collector," "stock broker," etc.. characters originating mostly from the Chance and Community Chest cards.

Anyone who has ever played a game of Monopoly knows that the "plot" of almost any game involves countless moments that are opera-worthy, such as the moments of triumph when one gains ownership of an entire monopoly, or the frantic dread-filled aria when you're "assessed for street repairs," the ominous dramatic instrumental/chorus piece as builders erect a hotel on Boardwalk, and of course the death arias as players go bankrupt... the list goes on and on.

Is this idea brilliant? Or stupid?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, the game of chess has been made into an opera (a proper opera, not that wishy-washy musical), so I guess it would work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

To quote Anna Russell "That's the beauty of grand opera, you can do _anything_ so long as you *sing* it!"


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think with the amount of moving set pieces needed to pull off something like this, it could a very impressive show.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Crudblud said:


> I think with the amount of moving set pieces needed to pull off something like this, it could a very impressive show.


Well I would just have people representing the movers... the houses and hotels would just be big props.. I don't think that aspect of it would necessarily be that impressive. I was thinking of its potential success being based more on the aspect of humor.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some potential singers could play themselves rather than have to get 'into character'. For example, you could have Angela Gheorghiu landing on Park Lane or Mayfair (with houses/hotels) only for her to say without any trace of irony: "oh, that is not NEARLY enough, dahling..."


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

elgars ghost said:


> Some potential singers could play themselves rather than have to get 'into character'. For example, you could have Angela Gheorghiu landing on Park Lane or Mayfair (with houses/hotels) only for her to say without any trace of irony: "oh, that is not NEARLY enough, dahling..."


I don't get it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> I don't get it.


Never mind - I'm sure you're aren't alone.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Never mind - I'm sure you're aren't alone.


Oh I get it... but then I'm not a fan.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> I had this idea of writing an opera that takes place within a game of Monopoly, where the different characters would be the different movers (hat, car, train, etc), and there could also be characters such as "insurance collector," "stock broker," etc.. characters originating mostly from the Chance and Community Chest cards.
> 
> Anyone who has ever played a game of Monopoly knows that the "plot" of almost any game involves countless moments that are opera-worthy, such as the moments of triumph when one gains ownership of an entire monopoly, or the frantic dread-filled aria when you're "assessed for street repairs," the ominous dramatic instrumental/chorus piece as builders erect a hotel on Boardwalk, and of course the death arias as players go bankrupt... the list goes on and on.
> 
> Is this idea brilliant? Or stupid?


I think it's brilliant! A sort of _Il viaggio a Reims_ but where all the characters actually go somewhere & call at places like Mayfair or get delayed at Liverpool Street Station (sorry don't know the US version).

It wouldn't have to be the whole board but just enough familiar names for the audience to recognise.

Next time I see Kasper Holten I'll mention it to him, shall I?


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

sospiro said:


> I think it's brilliant! A sort of _Il viaggio a Reims_ but where all the characters actually go somewhere & call at places like Mayfair or get delayed at Liverpool Street Station (sorry don't know the US version).
> 
> It wouldn't have to be the whole board but just enough familiar names for the audience to recognise.
> 
> Next time I see Kasper Holten I'll mention it to him, shall I?


Do you know him? 

First I have to write the music anyways...

I should actually probably collaborate with a librettist. I'm terrible at writing rhymes. I'll write the plot, and designate what number will be what, etc, but I need someone else to actually turn it into verse.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

macgeek2005 said:


> Do you know him?
> 
> First I have to write the music anyways...
> 
> I should actually probably collaborate with a librettist. I'm terrible at writing rhymes. I'll write the plot, and designate what number will be what, etc, but I need someone else to actually turn it into verse.


Rhyming libretti are out of fashion. Poetic but not necessarily rhyming libretti are cool.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> Do you know him?


Of course!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

macgeek2005 said:


> Is this idea brilliant? Or stupid?


My vote: funny as hell. I want to see it.


----------

